

Einstein Letter (1954): Belief in God childish, Jews not chosen people - gruseom
http://www.breitbart.com/article.php?id=080513122249.m3ds3b6j

======
gscott
I just went to Forbes.com following an article link, they bring up an a random
quote and an ad below it. Here is the quote it brought up:

"God is subtle but not malicious" -Albert Einstein

